# Console Vs. PC



## Darren Marshall (27 Aprile 2014)

Visto che nell'altro Topic se ne parlava, proseguiamo qui. Pro, Contro, Ecc.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Aprile 2014)

Da par mio, ex console gamer ed attuale pc gamer:

*Costo macchina appena uscita: vince il PC* ---> console 4-500€; PC potente il doppio allo stesso prezzo
*Vita macchina: vince di poco la console* ---> console 6 anni; PC 4-5 anni
*Costo macchina di generazione successiva: vince il PC* ---> console 4-500€; PC puoi decidere di cambiare un pezzo alla volta
*Costo videogiochi appena usciti: vince il PC* ---> console 60-70€; PC key massimo 30€, la maggior parte a 20€
*Varietà giochi: parità* ---> console qualche esclusiva; PC qualche esclusiva; la maggior parte sono multi

Risultato IMHO: 3 punti nettamente a favore del PC, 1 punto risibile a favore della console. 1 parità.


----------



## BB7 (27 Aprile 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Da par mio, ex console gamer ed attuale pc gamer:
> 
> *Costo macchina appena uscita: vince il PC* ---> console 4-500€; PC potente il doppio allo stesso prezzo
> *Vita macchina: vince di poco la console* ---> console 6 anni; PC 4-5 anni
> ...



Ti sei dimenticato le MOD, che fanno tanta differenza. San Andreas ad esempio l'ho giocato per mesi e mesi solo grazie alle mod e a SA MP


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Aprile 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Ti sei dimenticato le MOD, che fanno tanta differenza. San Andreas ad esempio l'ho giocato per mesi e mesi solo grazie alle mod e a SA MP



giusto, allora rettifico: 4 punti decisamente a favore del PC, 1 a favore della console, 1 parità.


----------



## carlocarlo (27 Aprile 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Da par mio, ex console gamer ed attuale pc gamer:
> 
> *Costo macchina appena uscita: vince il PC* ---> console 4-500€; PC potente il doppio allo stesso prezzo
> *Vita macchina: vince di poco la console* ---> console 6 anni; PC 4-5 anni
> ...


mi sembra molto di parte questi pro e contro!

se tu giochi con un pc di 5 anni fa pagato 500 euro a crysis 2 non ti dico neanche alla qualita di una console ma con frame maggiori di 25 ti faccio una statua!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Aprile 2014)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> mi sembra molto di parte questi pro e contro!



ho detto qualcosa di sbagliato? Se vogliamo i giochi usati per la console li puoi trovare pure a 30€ ma devono passare diversi mesi, oppure devi fare una di quelle promozioni truffa "portaci due giochi vecchi ma non troppo da una lista che ti diciamo noi, mettici altre 20€ e ti diamo il nuovo". Con il vecchio che loro rivendono a cifre assurde. 

Guarda, sono stato un console gamer per anni, quindi non parlo a sproposito. Non c'è confronto. Se poi qualcuno mi viene a parlare della comodità di giocare sul divano anziché su una sedia davanti al pc, allora suggerisco di comprare delle comodissime poltrone o di attaccare il pc alla tv del soggiorno


----------



## BB7 (27 Aprile 2014)

Aggiungiamo la differenza nel giocare uno sparatutto col mouse invece che col Joypad.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Aprile 2014)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> se tu giochi con un pc di 5 anni fa pagato 500 euro a crysis 2 non ti dico neanche alla qualita di una console ma con frame maggiori di 25 ti faccio una statua!



una volta passati 5 anni se vedo che alcuni giochi non li regge bene, come detto cambio prima la scheda video o prima il processore, senza spendere altre 500€ in un colpo solo. Quindi sulla macchina partiranno sempre tutti i giochi senza problemi e con una grafica mediamente simile se non spesso superiore alla console.



BB7 ha scritto:


> Aggiungiamo la differenza nel giocare uno sparatutto col mouse invece che col Joypad.



vabbè dai, sta diventando un confronto impari...  aspetta, mi sono appena ricordato dei led rossi della xbox! ahahahaha.... ad un mio amico, poveraccio, appena comprata è durata sei mesi. Invece io son stato più fortunato, comprata usata, mi durò quasi due anni. Poi anche la mia è deceduta per i led rossi. La PS3 invece ha una tenuta decisamente migliore, ma dopo 5 anni anche lei è deceduta con led giallo. Al mio amico invece dopo la stessa durata gli dava problemi col carrello e se l'è dovuta ricomprare. Considera che ha una collezione di circa 70 giochi per PS3. Mettici il costo delle due PS3. Oltre 1000€ di spesa per il console gaming in circa 5-6 anni. Per me è assurdo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Aprile 2014)

la differenza la fanno i giochi e moltissimi giochi che adoro(la saga dei tales of per fare un esempio) sul pc non ci sono,mi basta questo per essere sempre fedele alle consolle e nello specifico alla PS...poi son gusti e pareri personali,preferirò sempre una consolle al pc.


----------



## carlocarlo (27 Aprile 2014)

La mia xbox regge 4 anni. 240 euro con quale computer lo vogliamo confrontare? Con i vostri 1000 punti a favore


----------



## Butcher (27 Aprile 2014)

Intanto per i PCisti giochi come God of War, The Last of Us, Ico, Final Fantasy, Shadow of the Colossus, Forza Motorsport, Gears of War, Halo, Uncharted, Metal Gear Solid, Gran Turismo, non esistono (e potrei continuare ancora...). Poi non mi pare che queste fantomatiche esclusive PC siano davvero rilevanti.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Aprile 2014)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Intanto per i PCisti giochi come God of War, The Last of Us, Ico, Final Fantasy, Shadow of the Colossus, Forza Motorsport, Gears of War, Halo, Uncharted, Metal Gear Solid, Gran Turismo, non esistono (e potrei continuare ancora...). Poi non mi pare che queste fantomatiche esclusive PC siano davvero rilevanti.



mettici anche giochi più di "nicchia" come i vari jrpg


----------



## Butcher (27 Aprile 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> mettici anche giochi più di "nicchia" come i vari jrpg



Esatto.

A me sembra che il PC in più possa dare solamente una grafica migliore che, sinceramente, interessa davvero poco visti gli elevatissimi standard raggiunti.


----------



## vota DC (27 Aprile 2014)

Fino a vent'anni fa non c'erano troppe differenze: i giochi non si moddavano, i generi coperti erano più o meno gli stessi e la grafica pure....confrontiamo la roba che usciva in sala giochi di cui spesso Nintendo o Sega avevano una versione casalinga leggermente inferiore, molto spesso la versione per PC non c'era o era comunque inferiore. Anche i giochi più ostici, pure gli rts che richiedono mouse finivano nelle console, ora tutto viene piuttosto semplificato.

Moddare poi non porta solo varietà. In passato i giochi uscivano completi altrimenti i produttori prendevano fuoco, ora i giochi escono incompleti e vengono aggiustati parzialmente tramite patch e la riparazione è completa solo in rari casi ma il più delle volte il gioco viene abbandonato dai produttori che si sono lanciati nel nuovo gioco e quindi è necessario l'intervento dei mod per rendere giocabile o almeno credibile il gioco.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (27 Aprile 2014)

Boh non saprei, io posseggo felicemente una PS3 da poco e mi trovo meglio a giocarci che al PC. Nonostante ciò, se avessi disponibilità investirei su un PC da gioco ma da quello che ho sentito per averlo di ottime prestazioni si parte da 600-700 euro.


----------



## Jino (27 Aprile 2014)

Ma nessuno parla delle problematiche che un pc ha sempre rispetto ad una console?!


----------



## BB7 (27 Aprile 2014)

Ah mi sono dimenticato di citare i vari emulatori per Ps1,Ps2, Nintendo ecc... che provai anche personalmente e funzionavano alla grande


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma nessuno parla delle problematiche che un pc ha sempre rispetto ad una console?!



mmh intendevi il contrario giusto?  

Comunque per mia personalissima opinione non c'è un vincitore assoluto, il PC dal punto di vista economico (online gratis, giochi costano meno, multiuso), prestazionale, vince e vincerà sempre. Se però prendi un PC sui 500-600 dopo due-tre anni sei quasi costretto a cambiare scheda video per stare al passo (se non vuoi abbassare la qualità). Mentre i giochi per console sono sempre ottimizzati per lo stesso hardware, quindi una console, se non si guasta, può durarti vari lustri e offrirti sempre la stessa esperienza di gioco. 

Il fascino di una console non si discute... Però se avessi un budget limitato ad una sola cosa andrei dritto di PC


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Aprile 2014)

Se non fosse per il numero di "consollari",che al momento supera i giocatori di PC, e per i molti super-giochi che non escono per PC (cosa dovuta principalmente al primo punto) mi farei un bel gaming PC domani mattina.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (27 Aprile 2014)

Per dire, ho quattro giochi per PS3 e sono uno di questi è uscito per PC. Purtroppo c'è molto dislivello tra i due in termini di titoli.


----------



## vota DC (27 Aprile 2014)

Per farvi capire la "pigrizia" delle console in tempi recenti: la Sega (nome da sempre vicinissimo alle console) neanche si è degnata di continuare a fare football manager per console! A un certo punto ha detto "eh è roba troppo complicata, non è per console", andando contro ogni logica dato che è semplicissimo per gli sviluppatori essendo poco più di un foglio excel e di giochi complessi per gli utenti per console ce ne sono sempre stati.

Da notare che poi nei mod tendono a "incasinare" il gioco. I mod che rendono tutto facile sono più rari, di solito sono sperimentali. Tutti i giochi tendono ad essere più facili e meno complessi (in certi casi manca poco che diventino giochini flash) e solo moddandoli si può ovviare a questo difetto. 
Opzioni come il salvataggio libero cominciano a sparire a favore dei checkpoint "eeeh potrebbero salvare un secondo prima di morire altrimenti", certi difetti VOLUTI rovinano pure l'immersione come lo facevano un tempo gli odiosi muri invisibili che però spesso erano necessari dalle limitazioni dell'epoca, ad esempio ho visto online video di gameplay di The Last of Us e la bambina passa tranquillamente davanti agli zombi che la ignorano! Non è un bug, non è un gioco fatto in fretta dato che a me sembra curatissimo anche nei dettagli è che "eeeeh è già difficile essere furtivi da soli, in due è impossibile".


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28 Aprile 2014)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Intanto per i PCisti giochi come God of War, The Last of Us, Ico, Final Fantasy, Shadow of the Colossus, Forza Motorsport, Gears of War, Halo, Uncharted, Metal Gear Solid, Gran Turismo, non esistono (e potrei continuare ancora...). Poi non mi pare che queste fantomatiche esclusive PC siano davvero rilevanti.


Non mi sembra,comunque,che la Xbox 360 abbia chissà cosa in più del PC,in termini di titoli. Tolto Halo (che poi a me personalemente fa vomitare,mi tengo tutta la vita Half Life 2),Forza Motorsport e Red Dead Redemption non mi sembra che abbia altre esclusive importanti. Idem per la Playstation. 
Non so,credo che abbia davvero poco senso parlare di "console che hanno più giochi",quando alla fine i titoli in esclusiva per Xbox 360 saranno in tutto 3 o 4,mentre per Playstation ce ne saranno 5-6. 

Senza contare il discorso della retrocompatibilità: io su PC posso giocare a qualsiasi gioco,dall'ultimo Watch Dogs fino al primo capitolo di Monkey Island. Su console non sai nemmeno se su Ps4 potrà girare la copia di GTA V che hai preso su Ps3.




Jino ha scritto:


> Ma nessuno parla delle problematiche che un pc ha sempre rispetto ad una console?!


Vabbè,su Ps3 non dico nulla,ma oggettivamente il PC ha molte meno problematiche rispetto ad una Xbox 360 con i suoi famigerati leg rossi.



Butcher ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> 
> A me sembra che il PC in più possa dare solamente una grafica migliore che, sinceramente, interessa davvero poco visti gli elevatissimi standard raggiunti.



Ma oltre alla grafica migliore,c'è anche il discorso dell'economicità. Un gioco per console ti costa 70 sacchi,lo stesso gioco per PC lo trovi a 20-30 euro.
Poi oh,io onestamente considero incomprensibile l'idea di pagare 500 euro una console,70 euro un gioco,50 euro l'anno al multiplayer quando spendendo 500 euro potresti aggiornare il tuo PC e godere di una prestazione migliore.

Non so,mi sembra come pagare 300.000 euro per una macchina che è come una Fiat Panda ma consuma come un SUV,per poi dire: "Vabbè ma che me ne frega della Lamborghini,a me non frega nulla della velocità".


----------



## Fabriman94 (28 Aprile 2014)

Se si parla di videogiochi. FPS, strategia e punta e clicca, tutta la vita su PC, terza persona, platform e avventura meglio su console. Poi ovvio che il PC è avanti luce in tutto il resto.


----------



## Butcher (28 Aprile 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Non mi sembra,comunque,che la Xbox 360 abbia chissà cosa in più del PC,in termini di titoli. Tolto Halo (che poi a me personalemente fa vomitare,mi tengo tutta la vita Half Life 2),Forza Motorsport e Red Dead Redemption non mi sembra che abbia altre esclusive importanti. Idem per la Playstation.
> Non so,credo che abbia davvero poco senso parlare di "console che hanno più giochi",quando alla fine i titoli in esclusiva per Xbox 360 saranno in tutto 3 o 4,mentre per Playstation ce ne saranno 5-6.
> 
> Senza contare il discorso della retrocompatibilità: io su PC posso giocare a qualsiasi gioco,dall'ultimo Watch Dogs fino al primo capitolo di Monkey Island. Su console non sai nemmeno se su Ps4 potrà girare la copia di GTA V che hai preso su Ps3.



Credo che il tuo commento si smentisca da solo . Mi spiego. Io, che guardo solamente al lato del gameplay+trama (senza dare troppo importanza alla grafica), ritengo le esclusive PS (e ci metto pure la Xbox anche se non la posseggo) nettamente superiori alle esclusive PC (mi ripeto, dove sono? Ma soprattutto: sono rilevanti?) e valgono da sole l'acquisto della console. Sinceramente trovo sia un delitto per un videogamer appassionato non giocare a GoW, Ico, SOTC, TLOU, Final Fantasy, ecc.

Sul secondo punto, per quale motivo dovrei far partire il mio GTA ps3 su ps4 se, appunto, ho la console precedente e, a maggior ragione, ci ho giocato e rigiocato?

Poi sulla questione prezzo posso essere d'accordo con te. Infatti i giochi PS3 fino ad ora non li ho pagati più di 30/40 euro, spolpando siti online, usati, ebay, ecc.


----------



## Doctore (28 Aprile 2014)

Ma le console vanno bene per giocare a caso :=)...Giusto fifa è passabile.
Il pc va bene se devi giocare ''seriamente'' e in competizione con altri giocatori.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (28 Aprile 2014)

C'è da dire che per avere un PC Gaming senza sbavature servono almeno 500 euro.. Da quello che ho letto nei vari siti, quando ero interessato a informarmi.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Aprile 2014)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Credo che il tuo commento si smentisca da solo . Mi spiego. Io, che guardo solamente al lato del gameplay+trama (senza dare troppo importanza alla grafica), ritengo le esclusive PS (e ci metto pure la Xbox anche se non la posseggo) nettamente superiori alle esclusive PC (mi ripeto, dove sono? Ma soprattutto: sono rilevanti?) e valgono da sole l'acquisto della console. Sinceramente trovo sia un delitto per un videogamer appassionato non giocare a GoW, Ico, SOTC, TLOU, Final Fantasy, ecc.
> 
> Sul secondo punto, per quale motivo dovrei far partire il mio GTA ps3 su ps4 se, appunto, ho la console precedente e, a maggior ragione, ci ho giocato e rigiocato?
> 
> Poi sulla questione prezzo posso essere d'accordo con te. Infatti i giochi PS3 fino ad ora non li ho pagati più di 30/40 euro, spolpando siti online, usati, ebay, ecc.



esatto,per un vero gamer non giocare a certi capolavori è un delitto checchè se ne dica,ecco erchè preferirò sempr euna consolle


----------



## vota DC (29 Aprile 2014)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Credo che il tuo commento si smentisca da solo . Mi spiego. Io, che guardo solamente al lato del gameplay+trama (senza dare troppo importanza alla grafica), ritengo le esclusive PS (e ci metto pure la Xbox anche se non la posseggo) nettamente superiori alle esclusive PC (mi ripeto, dove sono? Ma soprattutto: sono rilevanti?) e valgono da sole l'acquisto della console. Sinceramente trovo sia un delitto per un videogamer appassionato non giocare a GoW, Ico, SOTC, TLOU, Final Fantasy, ecc.



Su un PC girano più Final Fantasy che su qualsiasi console. Anni fa non era così: ai tempi Nintendo le console avevano il MONOPOLIO di Final Fantasy.
E c'erano pure avventure grafiche e giochi strategici su console, ora sempre meno. Il numero di esclusive per console è diminuito, su poche esclusive si concentra la sinergia tra produttori di console e sviluppatori dell'esclusiva mentre un produttore di computer non andrà mai a pubblicizzare un'esclusiva per PC.


----------



## beleno (29 Aprile 2014)

per PC ci sono inoltre molti giochi indie ed i vari free-to-play in stile Dota2 o League of Legends


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29 Aprile 2014)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Credo che il tuo commento si smentisca da solo . Mi spiego. Io, che guardo solamente al lato del gameplay+trama (senza dare troppo importanza alla grafica), ritengo le esclusive PS (e ci metto pure la Xbox anche se non la posseggo) nettamente superiori alle esclusive PC (mi ripeto, dove sono? Ma soprattutto: sono rilevanti?) e valgono da sole l'acquisto della console. Sinceramente trovo sia un delitto per un videogamer appassionato non giocare a GoW, Ico, SOTC, TLOU, Final Fantasy, ecc.
> 
> Sul secondo punto, per quale motivo dovrei far partire il mio GTA ps3 su ps4 se, appunto, ho la console precedente e, a maggior ragione, ci ho giocato e rigiocato?
> 
> Poi sulla questione prezzo posso essere d'accordo con te. Infatti i giochi PS3 fino ad ora non li ho pagati più di 30/40 euro, spolpando siti online, usati, ebay, ecc.



Ma è una questione di principio. Perché devo pagare 400 euro per una macchina che è già obsoleta? È come comprare per 1000 euro un cane randagio perché "non do troppa importanza al pedigree".

Le esclusive rilevanti sono pochissime,e tra l'altro alcune sono insignificanti. GoW è una monnezza,molti Final Fantasy li trovi anche su PC (come FFVIII),Shadow of the Colossus o Ico sone bei giochi,ma nulla di eclatante. Ok,ci sono anche The Last of Us o gli Uncharted,ma non vedo perché dovrei spendere una barca di soldi per una console che ha solo qualche esclusiva decente.

E per il resto,solo nel 2013 sono usciti tanti giochi belli in esclusiva per PC. Mi vengono in mente Amnesia,Arma 3,Rome 2 Total War,Europa Universalis IV,Company of Heroes 2 e molti altri. Da un punto di vista quantitativo,nel 2013 credo che il PC abbia sfornato più esclusive di Xbox e Playstation messi assieme:


_"per quale motivo dovrei far partire il mio GTA ps3 su ps4 se, appunto, ho la console precedente e, a maggior ragione, ci ho giocato e rigiocato?"_
Perché qualcuno potrebbe non avere una console precedente. Per dire,io non ho la Playstation 3 e nemmeno la Playstation 2,ergo se acquistassi la Ps4,non potrei far girare un GTA V,né potrei darmi al retrogaming e giocare a Dino Crisis 2;potrei solo arrangiarmi con i vari BattleField e CoD. Su PC invece gioco a quello che mi pare.


----------



## Butcher (29 Aprile 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma è una questione di principio. Perché devo pagare 400 euro per una macchina che è già obsoleta? È come comprare per 1000 euro un cane randagio perché "non do troppa importanza al pedigree".
> 
> Le esclusive rilevanti sono pochissime,e tra l'altro alcune sono insignificanti. GoW è una monnezza,molti Final Fantasy li trovi anche su PC (come FFVIII),Shadow of the Colossus o Ico sone bei giochi,ma nulla di eclatante. Ok,ci sono anche The Last of Us o gli Uncharted,ma non vedo perché dovrei spendere una barca di soldi per una console che ha solo qualche esclusiva decente.
> 
> ...



E vabè, qui sono opinioni personalissime. Infatti io potrei dirti che non mi interessano per niente Arma 3, Total War, Company of Heroes; che poi, da un punto di vista oggettivo, non sono al livello delle esclusive console.

Sull'altro punto hai ragione, si. Però non facciamo passare per il PC-gaming come macchina economica, ha i suoi bei costi e suoi bei problemi. Così come le console.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Aprile 2014)

Butcher ha scritto:


> E vabè, qui sono opinioni personalissime. Infatti io potrei dirti che non mi interessano per niente Arma 3, Total War, Company of Heroes; che poi, da un punto di vista oggettivo, non sono al livello delle esclusive console.
> 
> Sull'altro punto hai ragione, si. Però non facciamo passare per il PC-gaming come macchina economica, ha i suoi bei costi e suoi bei problemi. Così come le console.



Rispetto alla console, il PC gaming è sicuramente più economico. I giochi costano molto meno, basta acquistarli su un sito di license Key. Poi quando la scheda video sarà obsoleta, cambi solo quella e con 150€ se ne trovano di ottime. Idem per il processore, tutte parti sostituibili ad anni alterni. 

Se poi mi trovi una console che ogni tot anni si può sostituire per 150€, o che abbia dei giochi appena usciti che costano 20-30€ e che dopo qualche mese costano anche 10-15€, allora ne possiamo parlare.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29 Aprile 2014)

Butcher ha scritto:


> E vabè, qui sono opinioni personalissime. Infatti io potrei dirti che non mi interessano per niente Arma 3, Total War, Company of Heroes; che poi, da un punto di vista oggettivo, non sono al livello delle esclusive console.
> 
> Sull'altro punto hai ragione, si. Però non facciamo passare per il PC-gaming come macchina economica, ha i suoi bei costi e suoi bei problemi. Così come le console.



Sono imparagonabili perché appartengono a generi diversi. Però insomma,rimane il fatto che un Total War è il top come strategy game,insieme a Civilization o a Europa Universalis. Robe come GoW,o Ico,o SoTC non sono al vertice di nulla. Il primo,poi,è un gioco incredibilmente insulso. E i giochi gesionali/strategia piacciono a milioni di giocatori,quindi si tratta di un'assenza importante.

Poi vabbè,per il futuro mi piacerebbe sapere quali saranno questi giochi per Xbox One o Ps4 in esclusiva,che il PC non potrà avere. Il 2013 è stato per le console oggettivamente deludente.

Per dire:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Aprile 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Sono imparagonabili perché appartengono a generi diversi. Però insomma,rimane il fatto che un Total War è il top come strategy game,insieme a Civilization o a Europa Universalis. Robe come* GoW,o Ico,o SoTC non sono al vertice di nulla*. Il primo,poi,è un gioco incredibilmente insulso. E i giochi gesionali/strategia piacciono a milioni di giocatori,quindi si tratta di un'assenza importante.
> 
> Poi vabbè,per il futuro mi piacerebbe sapere quali saranno questi giochi per Xbox One o Ps4 in esclusiva,che il PC non potrà avere. Il 2013 è stato per le console oggettivamente deludente.
> 
> ...



vabbè dai chiudiamola qui dai


----------



## Lollo interista (30 Aprile 2014)

Ero (e in fondo ancora rimango) un convinto pc gamer,però quei pochi titoli esclusivi PS3 (Uncharted,The last of us,Heavy Rain) mi fanno vacillare


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Aprile 2014)

Le esclusive PC sinceramente a me non interessano, ma visto che la questione è soggettiva ovviamente a qualcuno si.


----------



## beleno (30 Aprile 2014)

Inoltre approfittando dei saldi steam (ad esempio) si possono portare a casa giochi con tre mesi di vita con sconti fino al 70%. Se a qualcuno piacciono i giochi indie poi con i vari Humble Bundle spesso con 5-10$ si portano a casa cinque-sei giochi DRM free. Io ad esempio ho giocato moltissimo ad Avadon: The Black Fortress e Unepic.


----------



## Bawert (30 Aprile 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Sono imparagonabili perché appartengono a generi diversi. Però insomma,rimane il fatto che un Total War è il top come strategy game,insieme a Civilization o a Europa Universalis. Robe come GoW,o Ico,o SoTC non sono al vertice di nulla. Il primo,poi,è un gioco incredibilmente insulso. E i giochi gesionali/strategia piacciono a milioni di giocatori,quindi si tratta di un'assenza importante.
> 
> Poi vabbè,per il futuro mi piacerebbe sapere quali saranno questi giochi per Xbox One o Ps4 in esclusiva,che il PC non potrà avere. Il 2013 è stato per le console oggettivamente deludente.
> 
> ...



Hai scelto l'anno perfetto per far risaltare il PC, ovvero il passaggio fra 2 generazioni di Console e comunque la quantità di videogiochi non si confronta solo in un anno.


----------



## Gekyn (30 Aprile 2014)

Un vero Gamer gioca su PC......ma poi usare il joypad è penalizzante rispetto tastiera mouse, non c è proprio paragone.


----------



## vota DC (30 Aprile 2014)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Hai scelto l'anno perfetto per far risaltare il PC, ovvero il passaggio fra 2 generazioni di Console e comunque la quantità di videogiochi non si confronta solo in un anno.



Le esclusive sono l'ultima risorsa del disperato. I giochi vengono fatti per PC con l'antifona che chi vuole convertirli si arrangia dato che i produttori di PC non bazzicano molto con i produttori di giochi. I giochi per console a volte hanno il produttore della console che paga il produttore del gioco per farlo esclusivamente là dicendogli "eh lo so che potenzialmente venderai di meno, ma io ti pago di più così in caso di flop sei coperto". D'altra parte man mano che passano gli anni le console tendono ad adottare le esclusive del PC: Battlefield e Call of Duty sono i giochi più venduti per console ma inizialmente erano esclusiva del PC.
Per una console appena uscita non c'è ragione di fare tante esclusive: c'è già l'effetto novità e il distacco con il PC è minore.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (30 Aprile 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> vabbè dai chiudiamola qui dai



Perché? Io a GoW ci ho giocato e onestamente mi è sembrato un gioco brutto. È tutto un corri-trova riparo-spara,con un multiplayer sciatto. Magari è divertente in coop con gli amici,ma a 70 euro è una rapina. Ico è bello,ci ho giocato su Playstation 2,però onestamente non comprerei una console solo per quel gioco e il suo seguito. 



Bawert ha scritto:


> Hai scelto l'anno perfetto per far risaltare il PC, ovvero il passaggio fra 2 generazioni di Console e comunque la quantità di videogiochi non si confronta solo in un anno.



Non ho scelto quell'immagine per faziosità,ma perché era l'unica tabella che ho trovato che mostrasse le esclusive di PC e Console paragonate.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (30 Aprile 2014)

beleno ha scritto:


> Inoltre approfittando dei saldi steam (ad esempio) si possono portare a casa giochi con tre mesi di vita con sconti fino al 70%. Se a qualcuno piacciono i giochi indie poi con i vari Humble Bundle spesso con 5-10$ si portano a casa cinque-sei giochi DRM free. Io ad esempio ho giocato moltissimo ad Avadon: The Black Fortress e Unepic.



Che poi,sembra che gli unici giochi esistenti siano quelle cacchette di Halo/Killzone/Outlast/Ryse,quando ci sono degli indie molto belli che costano pochissimo e possono girare anche su PC di fascia medio-bassa.

Per dire,come giochi Indie io ho trovato molto divertente Chivalry Medieval Warfare,che scontato trovi a 9 EURO (su console a quella cifra non trovi neanche una copia usata di Pes 2006 ),oppure Papers,Please,che io reputo un gioco straordinariamente originale. Senza contare robine (anche se questi necessitato di un Pc abbastanza potente) come DayZ,o Rust (tutti giochi multiplayer che le console,a base di fifa e cod,si sognano).


----------



## Shevchenko (30 Aprile 2014)

C'è una sostanziale differenza che fa si che il PC sia meglio a prescindere.Non sono mai stato un PC gamer,ho sempre avuto le console dal Nintendo 64 (Zelda Ocarina of Time il miglior gioco della storia ancora adesso!) Ps2 e ora Xbox360.
Ma alla fine di cosa stiamo parlando?Il pc è molto più potente e costa di meno.

Ma soprattutto (lo so è una cosa ovvia,ma bisogna dirla lo stesso) una persona quando si fa il pc potente,non è che lo usa solo per giocare.Lo usa anche per tutto il resto.Quindi i benefici non vengono solo per il lato videoludico ma anche per tutto il resto.Alla fine di che si parla?Ok le nuove console si possono usare anche su internet e bla bla bla...Ma non saranno mai come un pc.
E' come parlare di una macchina "standard" e una macchina full optional.Non c'è paragone dai.


----------



## Bawert (30 Aprile 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Perché? Io a GoW ci ho giocato e onestamente mi è sembrato un gioco brutto. È tutto un corri-trova riparo-spara,con un multiplayer sciatto. Magari è divertente in coop con gli amici,ma a 70 euro è una rapina. Ico è bello,ci ho giocato su Playstation 2,però onestamente non comprerei una console solo per quel gioco e il suo seguito.
> 
> 
> 
> Non ho scelto quell'immagine per faziosità,ma perché era l'unica tabella che ho trovato che mostrasse le esclusive di PC e Console paragonate.



Non ho detto che tu sia fazioso, ma che l'immagine lo é basti pensare che per PS3 ho notato che mancano due esclusive (Dragon's Crown e Gran Turismo) senza nemmeno controllare online


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2014)

alla fine della fiera, quindi, mi pare di capire che chi preferisce le console lo fa unicamente per le esclusive. Ma credo che sia piuttosto una giustificazione/auto convincimento per continuare su una strada tutto sommato molto semplice anche se più costosa. Esco, compro il gioco, infilo e gioco. Stop. Non a caso questa tipologia di divertimento ha presa soprattutto sulle fasce più basse di età, essendo molto intuitiva e alla portata di tutti. 
Il PC invece richiede una decisa propensione verso lo smanettamento (per installarti i giochi e aggiornarti ogni volta le componenti hardware).

Se vogliamo, è un confronto tra due diverse tipologie di giocatori: quello da spiaggia ed il nerd. Due mondi che difficilmente si potranno mai comprendere a vicenda


----------



## Bawert (30 Aprile 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> alla fine della fiera, quindi, mi pare di capire che chi preferisce le console lo fa unicamente per le esclusive. Ma credo che sia piuttosto una giustificazione/auto convincimento per continuare su una strada tutto sommato molto semplice anche se più costosa. Esco, compro il gioco, infilo e gioco. Stop. Non a caso questa tipologia di divertimento ha presa soprattutto sulle fasce più basse di età, essendo molto intuitiva e alla portata di tutti.
> Il PC invece richiede una decisa propensione verso lo smanettamento (per installarti i giochi e aggiornarti ogni volta le componenti hardware).
> 
> Se vogliamo, è un confronto tra due diverse tipologie di giocatori: quello da spiaggia ed il nerd. Due mondi che difficilmente si potranno mai comprendere a vicenda



Giusto, io quando voglio giocare lo faccio per svagarmi, inserisco il disco e bon. In più c'é anche il fattore esclusive... molti giochi che sono presenti esclusivamente su Console mi interessano molto più delle esclusive per PC (che alla fine sono quasi sempre tattici-manageriali).


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Aprile 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> alla fine della fiera, quindi, mi pare di capire che chi preferisce le console lo fa unicamente per le esclusive. Ma credo che sia piuttosto una giustificazione/auto convincimento per continuare su una strada tutto sommato molto semplice anche se più costosa. Esco, compro il gioco, infilo e gioco. Stop. Non a caso questa tipologia di divertimento ha presa soprattutto sulle fasce più basse di età, essendo molto intuitiva e alla portata di tutti.
> Il PC invece richiede una decisa propensione verso lo smanettamento (per installarti i giochi e aggiornarti ogni volta le componenti hardware).
> 
> *Se vogliamo, è un confronto tra due diverse tipologie di giocatori: quello da spiaggia ed il nerd. Due mondi che difficilmente si potranno mai comprendere a vicenda*



con questa affermazione ti sei auto definito un tipo "da spiaggia"


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> con questa affermazione ti sei auto definito un tipo "da spiaggia"



il contrario, semmai mi definisco più nerd visto che preferisco il PC gaming e l'upgrading delle componenti  i tipi da spiaggia per me sono i fan delle console che preferiscono la semplicità. Ovviamente si scherza sempre eh, nessuno se la prenda.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Aprile 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> alla fine della fiera, quindi, mi pare di capire che chi preferisce le console lo fa unicamente per le esclusive. *Ma credo che sia piuttosto una giustificazione/auto convincimento per continuare su una strada tutto sommato molto semplice anche se più costosa.* Esco, compro il gioco, infilo e gioco. Stop. Non a caso questa tipologia di divertimento ha presa soprattutto sulle fasce più basse di età, essendo molto intuitiva e alla portata di tutti.
> Il PC invece richiede una decisa propensione verso lo smanettamento (per installarti i giochi e aggiornarti ogni volta le componenti hardware).
> 
> Se vogliamo, è un confronto tra due diverse tipologie di giocatori: quello da spiaggia ed il nerd. Due mondi che difficilmente si potranno mai comprendere a vicenda



Ma che dici? Dammi GoW,Uncharted,The Last of Us,MGS e passo al PC immediatamente.


----------



## Lollo interista (30 Aprile 2014)

Certo che LO STESSO gioco,tra PC potente e console,andrebbe giocato su PC

1)grafica 
2)costo


----------



## Bioware (1 Maggio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> alla fine della fiera, quindi, mi pare di capire che chi preferisce le console lo fa unicamente per le esclusive. Ma credo che sia piuttosto una giustificazione/auto convincimento per continuare su una strada tutto sommato molto semplice anche se più costosa. Esco, compro il gioco, infilo e gioco. Stop. Non a caso questa tipologia di divertimento ha presa soprattutto sulle fasce più basse di età, essendo molto intuitiva e alla portata di tutti.
> Il PC invece richiede una decisa propensione verso lo smanettamento (per installarti i giochi e aggiornarti ogni volta le componenti hardware).
> 
> Se vogliamo, è un confronto tra due diverse tipologie di giocatori: quello da spiaggia ed il nerd. Due mondi che difficilmente si potranno mai comprendere a vicenda


Esattamente. Da una parte chi ha ore al giorno per giocare ai videogames, dall'altra chi può giocare al massimo nei week end un paio di ore


----------



## Bawert (1 Maggio 2014)

Leggo tanto parlare di grafica... ma veramente vi cambia così tanto che sul PC ci siano 4-5 poligoni dei personaggi in più? Se un gioco é bello, é bello indipendentemente dalla grafica(certo che se é proprio orribile....)


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (1 Maggio 2014)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Leggo tanto parlare di grafica... ma veramente vi cambia così tanto che sul PC ci siano 4-5 poligoni dei personaggi in più? Se un gioco é bello, é bello indipendentemente dalla grafica(certo che se é proprio orribile....)



.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Maggio 2014)

Non credo che il PC sia per forza di cose una roba da "nerd smanettone" e la console una macchina per chi "vuole inserire il CD e giocare".
Il PC non te lo devi per forza di cose assemblare da solo,puoi anche andare in un negozio e prendere un PC da gaming già assemblato. Magari può essere una seccatura l'acquisto del PC,ma una volta che l'hai preso funziona esattamente come le console: prendi il CD e ci giochi 

E no,non è solo una questione di grafica. È che da una parte giochi a 60 fps con un gioco incredibilmente fluido,grafica perfetta e anche la possibilità di scaricare le mod,dall'altro giochi a 30 fps con una macchina che ha più di 6-7 anni e senza scaricare nessuna mod. 

Poi oh,sembra per un fatto di costi: voi mi dite che il PC non ha GoW,Forza Motorsport ,The Last of Us e Beyond two Sould. Aha,ma anche la Playstation non ha Gow e Forza Motorsport. Quindi per giocare a 'sti quattro benedetti giochi,vi servono non una,ma DUE console. 

Stesso discorso con la next gen. Voglio giocare a Halo 5 e Killzone? Due console,ottocento eurI. E altri 140 euro per quei due giochi. E non posso nemmeno vendere la Playstation 3 e la Xbox 360,perché non esiste la retrocompatibilità e quindi senza le vecchie console,non posso giocare ai giochi del passato.

E allora datemi un PC da 800 euro,almeno posso giocare a tutto quello che voglio,da Watchdogs a Monkey Island 2 e quando lo voglio cambiare posso prima vendere le vecchie componenti per racimolare qualche soldo e finanziarmi l'acquisto del PC nuovo.

E ve lo dice uno che ha passato un sacco di ore felici su Xbox 360,Playstation e Playstation 2.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Maggio 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Non credo che il PC sia per forza di cose una roba da "nerd smanettone" e la console una macchina per chi "vuole inserire il CD e giocare".
> Il PC non te lo devi per forza di cose assemblare da solo,puoi anche andare in un negozio e prendere un PC da gaming già assemblato. Magari può essere una seccatura l'acquisto del PC,ma una volta che l'hai preso funziona esattamente come le console: prendi il CD e ci giochi
> 
> E no,non è solo una questione di grafica. È che da una parte giochi a 60 fps con un gioco incredibilmente fluido,grafica perfetta e anche la possibilità di scaricare le mod,dall'altro giochi a 30 fps con una macchina che ha più di 6-7 anni e senza scaricare nessuna mod.
> ...



sostanzialmente concordo con te. Ma sul PC devi anche sapere cosa prenderti, quindi devi fare una ricerca per trovare la componente hardware che soddisfi le tue esigenze ludiche e anche il tuo portafoglio. Insomma per la fase dell'aggiornamento, se è vero che non te la devi fare per forza materialmente da solo, devi quanto meno informarti e farlo richiede una perdita di tempo e un minimo di conoscenze. 
Parlo per esperienza. Manco io mi monterei un processore da solo, mentre per la scheda video non ho problemi, idem la RAM... cose piuttosto semplici. Le cose più delicate o complicate le faccio montare sempre dal tecnico di fiducia. Ad esempio ultimamente ho cambiato l'alimentatore, che era piuttosto vecchio... mi sono informato su internet, ho spulciato recensioni, opinioni, forum, poi l'ho comprato e gliel'ho portato. Beh, dubito che chi gioca alle console sarebbe disposto a fare tutto questo per aggiornarsi una scheda video, un processore o una scheda madre... perché, appunto, è più semplice tirar fuori 400€ e comprare giochi a 70€ che sai partiranno sicuramente.


----------



## Brain84 (2 Maggio 2014)

È una diatriba che dura dal 1995..è come iOS vs Android, Playstation vs Xbox o Mac vs PC, non avrà mai un vincitore perchè alla base ci sono filosofie diverse e ognuno sceglie quella che vuole.


----------



## Doctore (2 Maggio 2014)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> È una diatriba che dura dal 1995..è come iOS vs Android, Playstation vs Xbox o Mac vs PC, non avrà mai un vincitore perchè alla base ci sono filosofie diverse e ognuno sceglie quella che vuole.



pc e console sono cose diversissime tra di loro...Come guidare una una 500 e una ferrari.
Sul resto hai ragione


----------



## Brain84 (2 Maggio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> pc e console sono cose diversissime tra di loro...Come guidare una una 500 e una ferrari.
> Sul resto hai ragione



io le sto confrontando nell'ambito gaming e ci sarà sempre il picciaro che si vanta che ce l'ha più grosso perchè le console escono e sono già vecchie e quindi a livello grafico i pc sono sempre più avanti


----------



## Andrea89 (4 Maggio 2014)

La "guerra" tra console e pc è identica a quella che si ha tra credenti e non credenti, religione A vs religione B, credo politico X vs Y ecc..
Non esiste il meglio, ma quello che più si adatta ad ogni persona.
Per come sono fatto io, meglio le console.Il pc lo uso solo per civilization


----------



## Doctore (5 Maggio 2014)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> La "guerra" tra console e pc è identica a quella che si ha tra credenti e non credenti, religione A vs religione B, credo politico X vs Y ecc..
> Non esiste il meglio, ma quello che più si adatta ad ogni persona.
> Per come sono fatto io, meglio le console.Il pc lo uso solo per civilization


sono proprio 2 religioni differenti


----------



## prebozzio (9 Maggio 2014)

Mi viene da sorridere perché da questa discussione si vede che siete mediamente giovani/molto giovani... io ho 29 anni, e quando ero piccolo io tra giocare con una consolle e con un personal computer c'era grossa differenza. E per chi voleva giocare con il computer, aggiornarlo era molto più costoso e complicato di oggi. Non era impossibile giocare al computer, ma c'erano tante complicazioni.

Questo per dire che la differenza tra nerd/giocatore del week-end per me in quanto a videogiochi non esiste. La differenza più che altro sta nel come si fruisce di queste modalità.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Maggio 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Mi viene da sorridere perché da questa discussione si vede che siete mediamente giovani/molto giovani... io ho 29 anni, e quando ero piccolo io tra giocare con una consolle e con un personal computer c'era grossa differenza. E per chi voleva giocare con il computer, aggiornarlo era molto più costoso e complicato di oggi. Non era impossibile giocare al computer, ma c'erano tante complicazioni.
> 
> Questo per dire che la differenza tra nerd/giocatore del week-end per me in quanto a videogiochi non esiste. La differenza più che altro sta nel come si fruisce di queste modalità.



.


----------



## vota DC (11 Maggio 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> E per chi voleva giocare con il computer, aggiornarlo era molto più costoso e complicato di oggi. N



Prima del Pentium penso che fosse impossibile.


----------



## gabuz (12 Maggio 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Prima del Pentium penso che fosse impossibile.



No prima, il pentium è nato circa a metà anni '90. Ma già c'erano giochi tipo i vari Indiana Jones e Monkey Island della Lucas Art. Anche Wolfenstein 3D, a memoria, credo fosse prima.


----------



## vota DC (12 Maggio 2014)

C'era pure Sid Meier Pirates che era del 1987 ed è il nonno di GTA. Ma io intendevo di aggiornare il computer. Io nel 386 avevo il tasto turbo che da 40 mhz scendeva a 10 mhz e serviva per i videogiochi antichissimi che altrimenti sarebbero andati troppo veloce (programmi come il dosbox non esistevano), ma quando sono uscite le ram aggiuntive per potenziare mi pare non fossero compatibili.


----------

